

When it comes to presentation, Mark Zuckerberg is no Steve Jobs - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/07/07/zuckerberg.facebook.presentation/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
qq66
Who cares? Really, why is it important to have Steve Jobs' presentation
skills? Clearly Zuckerberg is not handicapped in the ability to build a large,
powerful, and profitable company.

Bill Gates is a world-class bridge player. I could also say that when it comes
to bridge, Steve Jobs is no Bill Gates... it would be as pointless of a
statement.

~~~
r00fus
Presentations are an important skill of a CEO. Playing bridge is not.

I do agree, however, that the constant comparison of folks like Zuckerberg (or
Page) to Jobs is asinine... different leaders with different strengths and
different companies with different goals.

~~~
qq66
Presentations are not really an important skill of the CEO, except in
idiosyncractic cases like Apple. Most CEOs will present once a year at the
employee conference and once a quarter in the board meeting.

------
michaelpinto
I've always seen Zuckerberg more in the mold of Bill Gates rather than Steve
Jobs — and Bill's presentation skills still aren't amazing, although he's
gotten better in interviews. I think part of what makes Jobs so good is that
he's selling hardware, so there's a level of packaging required that you don't
need in software. In any case I think Mark needs to focus on his strengths
rather than copying Steve Jobs -- and that's a lesson for the rest of us as
well.

~~~
bane
I only partially disagree with you on this. Jobs has an amazing ability to
make you _want_ the hardware. I remember during a Next computer demo, Jobs
actually _caressed_ the case of the Next Cube he was about to show.

------
bane
Having seen several CEOs (or myriad other folks high up in an organization)
give presentations where they try their darndest to come off as Steve Jobs...I
can't help but think that it's much better to _not_ try to present like Jobs.
He's got his own way of selling things, and anybody else who's presentation
even _smells_ like Jobs' always comes across to me as not genuine.

------
edanm
"But too often he lost sight of the fact that most of his online audience
members were from the non-geek general public."

Really?

I may be way off, but I doubt most non-geeks are even aware that Facebook
_has_ events like this where they introduce new features. Much less care. Much
less actually _watch them_.

------
bennesvig
He's improved, but still has a long way to go. A lot of "Um's" and "Ah's" in
his presentations. Watch a pro like Seth Godin and you'll likely see 0 in any
talk he gives.

------
toddh
No. but he is getting better.

------
tomp
Wait until he gets older...

~~~
SeanLuke
Steve Jobs was awe-inspiring at 29.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0FtgZNOD44>

So Mark has only two years.

~~~
jongos
He's got his entire life.

There's no pre-requisite to running a billion dollar company that says you
have to be charismatic. Heck, just look at most billion dollar companies that
aren't called Apple. Zuck should do what he's comfortable doing.

If I were him I'd consider putting forth a different 'face' for my company
simply because he can afford it, but I don't respect him any less for putting
himself out there to represent his own thoughts and aspirations.

------
joshuahays
That and every question is dodged like a professional politician.

------
innes
Does anyone have a link to the video of the presentation by Zuckerberg?

~~~
rbrown46
<http://apps.facebook.com/facebooklive/>

